# DIY hood, light w/o glass top. 48" fluorescent tube. CONDENSATION?



## Trallen44 (Dec 10, 2008)

I can't see the pics on the other forum, so I can't comment on your tank. I have found that if you don't have glass tops on, that you have problems getting the lights to come on when you flip the switch. I still need to get one more glass top for my spawning tanks stand to correct this problem. Check out my thread, I don't think you will need that much light. On my 55 I just run 1 32watt T-8 bulb and the algea is not a problem. I don't use Co2 in my tank.


----------



## kid creole (Dec 25, 2008)

I'm not sure what the point is of not having a glass top if you have a canopy.


----------



## Rich976USAF (Mar 27, 2009)

Ok two different views, thanks, anyone else.


----------



## Trallen44 (Dec 10, 2008)

I think it depends on how it is built. I am saying with just regular shop lights that the water does affect the lights.


----------



## lumpyfunk (Dec 22, 2004)

I have had a very different experience than Trallen44.

I have had shop lights just resting on top of my 90 for years with no issues. There has been some condensation and a little rust after 4 years. But I do not have a canopy, I would expect that a canopy will keep more moisture in the lights. If you prime the wood well, I have heard oil base primers recommended and put on several coats you should not have a problem with the wood.

My lights are over driven x4 and I ran it without ferts or co2 for over 2 years. I have a heavily enriched substrate however. I run them on a timer and have no issues with them coming on. In fact, my cat knocked the light into the tank about 3 weeks ago, they still work just fine.

If you click on the 90 gallon in my signature you can see how I set up the substrate.

Best of luck with the tank.


----------



## Rich976USAF (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks guys, tallen i have read your post. Great, I think the hood will cause more condensation. How does the mosture effect the light. Do you mean like light quality lumens. Would love to hear more. 

What is kno3 for. i use flora pride, which is iron and potash. Is two lights too much, will it cause an algea problem without co2


----------



## Trallen44 (Dec 10, 2008)

On my spawning tanks stand, I have 3 3' T-12 light fixtures. Just your basic shop lights from Lowe's. I have them all wired to one light switch. When I first built it, all 3 lights would come on at the same time. Now that there has been condinsation and water popping up from the air bubbles they don't all come on at the same time. I jst got home about 5 minutes ago and flipped the switch and 2 came on. Within the next 10 minutes or so the third one will come on. I think it is from the water coming up into the semi hoods around the lights and getting into the fixture. I have used the flora pride too when my plants start looking a little yellow. Other than that, I just used seachum root tabs in the gravel. When I did my rescape, I did get a little bit of algea with just my single bulb. I have gotten it under control now, and I haven't ever had to use Co2 in my tank. It might grow a little slower, but with a full time job and 11 tanks I don't need a tank that needs lots of attention.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 2, 2006)

While building a hood I test drove it over a filled tank. The hood wasn't stained and painted yet and the tank didn't have a glass top. I would up with some pretty nasty water stains on it. If i were to run and enclosed canopy without a glass top I would want to ventilate it somehow. Reef folks use fans.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Trallen44 said:


> On my spawning tanks stand, I have 3 3' T-12 light fixtures. Just your basic shop lights from Lowe's. I have them all wired to one light switch. When I first built it, all 3 lights would come on at the same time. Now that there has been condinsation and water popping up from the air bubbles they don't all come on at the same time. I jst got home about 5 minutes ago and flipped the switch and 2 came on. Within the next 10 minutes or so the third one will come on. I think it is from the water coming up into the semi hoods around the lights and getting into the fixture. I have used the flora pride too when my plants start looking a little yellow. Other than that, I just used seachum root tabs in the gravel. When I did my rescape, I did get a little bit of algea with just my single bulb. I have gotten it under control now, and I haven't ever had to use Co2 in my tank. It might grow a little slower, but with a full time job and 11 tanks I don't need a tank that needs lots of attention.



This is what happens to all lights, not just from water. You need to replace the starters for these lamps.


----------



## Rich976USAF (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks i have built the hood as planned, if i have a problem with condensation i will add plexiglass. The hood looks great stained. i will try to upload some pics and plans of the hood and cabinet


----------



## kid creole (Dec 25, 2008)

Rich976USAF said:


> Thanks i have built the hood as planned, if i have a problem with condensation i will add plexiglass. The hood looks great stained. i will try to upload some pics and plans of the hood and cabinet


I participate in another forum where the rule is if there isn't a pic, it didn't happen. 

Let's see it!


----------



## Rich976USAF (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks im working on the pics. Trying to play catchup with life. I took four days to build the damn thing but it looks amazing.... :fish:
:fish1:
You can see the angles and platy the baby platy container on the top.


----------



## Trallen44 (Dec 10, 2008)

Looks great!


----------



## kid creole (Dec 25, 2008)

I really like the wood grain. It adds a lot to the view, IMO.


----------



## Rich976USAF (Mar 27, 2009)

Tanks guys. The wood has two coats of stain. It made the wood really pop.


----------

